# Twinkle's Operation



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

To all of my Spoiled Maltese friends, sorry I have been away to long. But I need your thoughts and prayers for my littlest Malt, Twinkle Little Star. 

She is 2.5 years old and she started having bad breath several months ago. I at first thought it was coprophagia but never caught her. After it persisted I took her to the vet, who said that she thought it was dental / gum disease. She also had some enlarged glands under her chin. So she did a thorough dental cleaning and removed 6 teeth, 2 small back most and some upper and lower mid side mouth to give her tiny teeth more room. And gave her Clindamycin before and after the work. Her breath improved for 3 weeks when i brought her back with the same complaint- swollen glands, bad breath. The vet didn t smell the smell and ordered another course of Clindamycin. After finishing that 10 day course another month lapsed and the smell returned. 
The vet suggested that she needed her molars removed. So I being a good pet mom said okay.

I dropped her of at 8 am and at 2pm receieved a call that during the teeth removal the vet accidentally broke Twinkle's right jaw. OMG, I was devasted! What does one do for such a thing? The vet said that she had contacted a board certified dentist vet in Orlando and could I take her there in the AM? Of course I would. 

I picked up Twinkle and there she was looking pitiful with a hard e collar and half mast eyes. So we took her to Orlando and the dental vet connected her large canines like pillars with a small thread chain and acrylic. She could lap but she was confused. I was concerned. Twinkle normally weighs about 4 lbs, she was now down to 3.75 lb.

So 5 days into having the appliance on and being exiled to her soft pen or on the couch with me she got this huge mass on the side of her right jaw / face. Again i called my vet and brought her in. Was the jaw aligned? What was going on?

I saw the xray and had a discussion with the vet who emailed the film to the dental vet. I zero'd in on a circular line life a very large grape or small plum around the fracture. What is this ? I asked the vet. Edema she said. I said" 5 days afterward? Seems odd? ( by the way i am a human RN) anyway we went home. Plans were to see the dentist again on week 6( May 15)

That night i went to give her her meds and OMG the acrylic posts are broken off. They look sheared? How in the heck would she manage that? She was in a soft sided pen with a bed a weewee pad and 2 dishes. Althought the flook is concrete with vinyl. So in the AM i take her back to the vet. That vet will not be in until 1pm , so she calls me in the afternoon and tells me she contacted the dental vet with emailed photos and the earliest he xan see her is tuesday ( its Thursday)
Poor Twinkle. I give her the Clindamycin and pain meds but she is starting to refuse to eat and is down to 3.25 lbs.

Fast forward to 4/17 we see the dentist vet again. He puts her under and takes xrays. He calls me....seems that the big mass..the socalled edema was an abcess.... Its now made a tract to below her neck too. Obviously the precribed antibiotic was never working. The bone is eaten away and they need to remove part of her jaw! OMG MY POOR BABY!!!

And the next day i was scheduled for my Breast Cancer surgery! I was on OVERLOAD!!! 

Twinkle did great. The first day home she got sit with a friend. On Wednesday afternoon she was great and now she is eating AD food and liverwurst fir treats and she looks a tad better. She is wagging her tail and doesn't seem to mind anything except the medicine. They did a culture and sensitivity and put her on Clavamox after some IV A/B. During the operation. She has 2 incisions and has a half joker smile. 

So now the 2 of us will be spending most of our time in bed or on the soft, ladies of leisure we are! Both on Tramadol, but hers is chicken flavored, i preferrred the pills.

Keep us in your prayers!

Cat ( Catherine Dauenheimer Somerville on FB)


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh Cat I am so sorry you are going through this. You and Twinkle are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear what happened to Twinkle! So glad she's feeling a bit better and I hope that you are too. Sending prayers for both of you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! I am so sorry for the troubles that you're going through. My prayers are for little Twinkle.(who is adorable) and for you. Gee, you have a lot on your plate right now. Wow Twinkle's only a couple of years old and already dental problems! Praying for the best for you as well.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad they finally discovered what the problem was. (If only our fluffs could talk.) Poor little girl, but she's got a great mommy and y'all can nurse each other back to health.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my, what an ordeal, so sorry to hear this. Praying you both are doing better and better every day.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am SO sorry to hear what happened - when you wrote the vet broker her jaw I was in shock - thoughts and prayers are being sent to both of you


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You have been through quite a lot...prayers for you and Twinkle.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no what an ordeal. I hope you are both doing better.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Cat, I'm sitting here with my jaw dropped. I can't believe that you and Twinkle have gone through so much. A broken jaw? Ugh. I'm glad you got her to a dental specialist. At my vet, when dentals are done, she has a dental specialist do them and she monitors and administers the anesthesia. I guess I should thank my lucky stars. I'm praying for a full recovery for Twinkle. The abscess/lump what benign right? Have you considered going to another vet? If the abscess was so misdiagnosed and maybe the vet is used to bigger animals with bigger mouths, I would seek someone else. 
And how are you? I'm so sorry about your breast cancer. A very close friend of mine was diagnosed this week...she had felt a lump but was in denial and didn't seek treatment for a few months...and she's in the medical profession. She now faces a mastectomy in a few weeks. So many women I know have had breast cancer. I'm sending you hugs and prayers for your recovery and Twinkle's.:smootch: I miss you here on SM.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor little bitty beautiful Twinkle and poor poor Cat. I pray that both of you will heal together and be completely well soon.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh Cat, I am so sorry to hear your news. I have wondered many times how you are doing. I'll be praying for a complete recovery for both you and sweet Twinkle.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for you and for twinkle what an overwhelming thing for both of you! I hope that both of you heal together without any more excitement!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry to hear all you and Twinkle are going through. :grouphug: what a story, re Twinkle. Gives us heads up should the situation arise. 

I hope all goes well for you. I have 2 sisters with breast Cancer, on in remission and the other doing Chemo after operation. I seem to be hearing about it everywhere right now.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

That's a heartbreaking story with what I am sure will be a very happy ending. I hope you two "ladies of leisure" take advantage of your "soft time" together. Recovery is always quicker when we can snuggle with one we love.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My goodness, you certainly have had more than your share and Twinkle too. Sending hugs and prayers for both of you and positive thoughts too.:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Both you ladies will be in my prayers. What an ordeal you've been through! Please keep us posted!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

What a horrible experience for both of you. I am so sorry and will have both of you in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD, you and Twinkle are in our hearts... Please take care of yourselves and snuggle,it really makes the healing faster...
Twinkle and I share the same birthday!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cat! I read your story on FB. My gosh! Simply unbelievable! Poor little Twinkle. And you! But I did see that you said new primary tumor, and not a reoccurance. Thank goodness. Nonetheless your plate is full! Sending positive thoughts and big hugs to both of you.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I saw this on FB too... so sorry to hear about little Twinkle's ordeal! Poor baby. I hope you and Twinkle are feeling better soon. Leila sends little kisses over to both of you :blush:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my! I feel so sorry for Twinkle and you too! I am glad that they finally have Twinkle on the mend. Now take care of YOU!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a horrible thing to go through. Poor you and poor Twinkle. I am still speechless. I hope both of you will feel better soon.:grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a nightmare! I'm so sorry..If Twinkle were mine, she would be changing vets. I hope your present vet is not charging you to care for Twinkle's broken jaw. Poor little thing. And I'm so sorry about your cancer diagnosis. I know several women who have had breast cancer and they beat it! So can you.:wub:I do hope your baby is feeling better soon and that things will settle down for you..bless your heart.:grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry, you have been through so much. I too had my jaw open reading that story of poor Twinkle. Poor baby. I too have had couple friends diagnosed of recent with BC. Sending prayers your surgery goes well and both of you are on the mend soon. God bless. 
xoxo
PS
Moms always know our little ones best!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

So sorry for your little twinkle , and prayers for both of you for a speedy recovery xxoox


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh I can't believe what you've been through! Poor Twinkle, and poor you! You are both in my prayers. 

What's the prognosis/expected outcome for Twinkle's healing process?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, Cat, I can't believe what you and Twinkle have been through!! Sending lots of love and keeping you both in my prayers


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my Gosh!! Poor little Twinkle sure has had a rough time of it!! and you too worrying about her plus dealin with your own health problem! Know you both are in my prayers!


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh Poor baby. What terrible ordeal Twinkle had to go thru. I feel for you and hope she recovers fast. xoxo Maximus.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my stars Cat......you must have been beside yourself with all of this going on. What is the old saying......when it rains it pours! I am so sorry that you and little Twinkle are both ill. Hopefully you are both on your way to a speedy recovery. I bet Twinkle will be a great little snuggle bunny during your recovery. Hugs to you both! :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I feel so horrible for both of you.  What a stressful time for you already, and to have poor Twinkle's emergency on top of that...you must have strong shoulders. Accidents do happen, but how awful for Twinkle's jaw to be broken, I can only imagine how painful that must be.

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I first read this and couldn't respond right away because I was so upset. Poor twinkle! I hope both of you have a speedy recovery, and I hope you stay in touch, and let us know how you two are doing.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Brenda....I read this hours ago and was so upset by what happened to Twinkle just by accident. I hope that the both of you feel better real soon. I know what your going through has been devastating. Prayer and hugs to you and Twinkle. Please keep us posted as to how your both doing.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Cat

I am so very sorry to hear that you are going through all of this! My prayers are with you both.

Maggie


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Cat....what a story. I read it all and kept shaking my head. Bless you both as you try to get through all this and heal. ♥♥♥


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just a brief update. Twinkle is now 5 days post - op and she is doing well. I am unable to weigh her but I can see the weight coming back on her and I am thrilled. She was so scrawny on Tuesday. Today she had so much for breakfast that she looked as fat as a tick! And basically she eats and sleeps most of the time, with a little " run around" time thrown in a few times a day.
Today she yawned and I don't think she would if it hurt much. She is still on the Clavamox antibiotic (we are still waiting on the culture results) and pain med Tramadol liquid every 12 hrs. I really think she is out of the woods now. 

As for me, I am 4 days post-op and still my ribs are just a tad sore and my throat has a lump. ( I think from the anesthesia tube) I really don't have much post- op pain incisional pains ( have 2 incisions) just taking extra strength Tylenol and laying around, being waited on by my great hubby.

He has his hands full with 4 horses, 6 dogs , 2 cats a our guinea Colin Fowl to feed. He has a new appreciation of all that I do now besides feeding him. 

So all considered things are gong well. Twinkle's stitches come out May 1 and she sees the dentist May 15th , I have Dr appts April 2rd, 26rd and May 4th I get the word about if I have Chemo.

Keep the positive thoughts & prayers coming!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad things are looking up for you and Twinkle. Boy you sure had a lot to deal with. Praying God continues to lay his healing hand on you and sweet fur baby! Thank God for a wonderful husband as well!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So nice to hear you and Twinkle are doing well and healing. Praying for you to have a clean bill of health. Having help is terrific and it sounds like you have a mini zoo to care for so thank god for hubby.

Keep updating on both of you!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Good to hear that you and Twinkle are on the mend and being well looked after  I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I admire your strength and courage SO much 

Lots of love,


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't imagine what you have been going through, but I am glad to hear Twinkle is doing better. That's good that your DH will appreciate more what you do! Prayers for contain ted improvement!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

* continued improvement


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So relieved to hear that both of you are on the road to recovery...stay the course.:heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cat - I'm so glad that things are going well and improving for both you and Twinkle.:thumbsup: I don't know how you handled all of this going on. You are amazing.:chili: Your husband is a sweetheart and I know he'll appreciate you more than ever after this. He's a really good man. :wub: Hoping that all follow up visits go well and sending hugs and kisses to you both. :smootch::smootch:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

♥Praying for you both.♥


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am glad to read that things are improving for Twinkle and you :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Glad you are both doing better!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So good to hear things are a little better and I will certainly continue to pray for both of you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Twinkle and for you:wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Twinkle is definitely alot better. Today (day 8) I gave her a bath , loosened up and removed the old dried scab/blood and made her look much better! She was not happy with the bath although she never liked being bathed!

May 1 her stitches will come out by the local vet and May 15 she will be checked by the vet dentist in Orlando who did her mandible surgery. 

I continue to get well and feel better each day. I appreciate all the thoughts and prayers. 

Thanks for the caring.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Twinkle is doing better....what an ordeal she had. But so glad she is on the road to recovery...:aktion033::aktion033: Hope your feeling well too!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very happy to see this update - more prayers that you are both feeling better every day.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Cat, what a fiasco, that was awful and all that going on when you needed surgery yourself. I hope and pray you don't need chemo. I'm so glad Twinkle is doing so much better. Did she really need all those teeth pulled? Poor baby, she is still so young! Take care of yourself and please let us know how you are doing. It's good to see you back here. :chili:


----------

